# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Coruña licitará este mes los dos últimos tramos de las "autopistas del agua" por 8,1 millones de euros

## Jonasino

> El Ayuntamiento de A Coruña licitará este mes los dos últimos tramos de las "autopistas del agua", según ha señalado el alcalde de A Coruña, Carlos Negreira. En concreto, ha dicho que estas actuaciones quedarán completadas en 2016 gracias a la licitación, este mes, de los dos últimos tramos que suponen 3,6 kilómetros y una inversión de 8,1 millones de euros.
> 
> "Con esta licitación completamos todas las autopistas del agua que hemos ido ejecutando a lo largo de estos años y cerramos el ciclo de abastecimiento de la ciudad para tener todas las garantías en un servicio público tan importante como el del agua", ha subrayado.
> 
> En concreto, el regidor ha dicho que se trata de dos tramos que permitirán duplicar el abastecimiento de A Coruña para que, a pesar de que se produzca una avería en una de las tuberías, "el conjunto de la ciudad no se quede en ningún momento sin agua".
> 
> Por una parte, el tramo de Alfonso Molina supone un total de 2,7 kilómetros de canalización que se licitará la próxima semana por importe de 5,1 millones de euros; y, por otra, el tramo próximo a la Universidad Laboral, son 900 metros que se licitarán la última semana de este mes por 3 millones de euros.
> 
> El alcalde también se ha referido a las actuaciones en materia de depuración, haciendo especial hincapié en la puesta en marcha de la EDAR de Bens gracias a "un magnífico acuerdo con el resto de ayuntamientos de Arteixo, Cambre, Oleiros y Culleredo para permitir su funcionamiento y cerrar el ciclo integral del agua", ha apostillado.




Fuente: iagua

----------

